# Archery club in lehi



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

is anyone on here a member of this new archery club just north of micron in lehi. Just wonderin how it is. I read some were its 150 bucks a year to be a member.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

i saw it the other day. i would like to get some more info on it. <<--O/ <<--O/ dose anybody have any info on this club?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Is it this one?
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/41.html


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Is it this one?
> http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/41.html


Yes i believe thats the one. Looks pretty fun


----------

